# 01379444*** kosten 396€



## mrcoolj2 (9 Januar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen.Bin neu hier!Hab folgendes Problem.

Habe heute meine Mobilcom Rechnung bekommen, darauf steht eine 01379444*** (habe leider die vollständige nicht) Nummer. Ich hätte diese Nummer in der Zeit von 23.02 - 00.34 Uhr 266 mal angerufen.Verbindungsdauer mal 1sek.,2sek., usw und jeder Anruf kostet 1,2759€. Nur zu dieser Zeit habe ich schon geschlafen!!Mobilcom stehlt sich quer!besteht auf das Geld.Habe heute Strafanzeige gegen Mobilcom gestellt.

Kann ich Mobilcom die Einzugsermächtigung entziehen oder sieht das schlecht aus.


Mfg coolj


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

Schau mal hier, das sieht dem Problem  verblüffend ähnlich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180080#post180080


----------



## mrcoolj2 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

Ich hab die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Die Sache wird dem Staatsanwalt übergeben. Von der Polizei kommt die Aussage das ich die Anrufe getätigt habe und ich die Kosten sowieso übernehmen muß! Ist eine absolute Sauerei!


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> Von der Polizei kommt die Aussage das ich die Anrufe getätigt habe und ich die Kosten sowieso übernehmen muß!


Eine rechtliche Würdigung steht dem Hilfsorgan der Staatsanwaltschaft  nicht zu und kann 
daher nur als völlig unverbindliche persönliche Meinung interpretiert  werden


----------



## mrcoolj2 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

Ich hab da keine Ahnung wie das nun ablaufen soll. Muß wahrscheinlich erst mal abwarten.


----------



## mrcoolj2 (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

mein Tele anschluß ist seit Sonntag gesperrt,habe auch einen Brief bekommen worin das bestätigt wurde.Ging auch seit Sonntag nicht mehr, nur gestern konnte ich wieder normal telefonieren!!!! wie kann das sein??!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Mobilcom mit meiner Januar-Rechnung gehabt.

Kannst Du mich mal anrufen, es wäre sehr nett.
(07071 9201***)

Danke 
Max


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

meldet euch einfach beide an und klärt das über "Private Nachricht", dann ist es kein Problem, ok?


----------



## mrcoolj2 (1 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

kannst mir eine email schicken. wäre auch daran interesiert.


----------



## kugelblitz8485 (2 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

hallo

ich habe genau das gleiche probelm .meine tel rechnung beträgt 290 euro. es ist die gleiche nummer und ebenfalls mobilcom. ich habe auch einen anwalt eingeschaltet, der allerdings sagt, nicht ich muss klagen, sondern der anbieter dem diese nummer muss klagen, da ich mich weigere zu zahlemn


grüße max


----------



## kugelblitz8485 (2 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*

ich bin der unbekánnte von gestern, habe dir ne email geschickt...meld dich
grüße max


----------



## (unreg.) (2 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*



mrcoolj2 schrieb:


> mein Tele anschluß ist seit Sonntag gesperrt,habe auch einen Brief bekommen worin das bestätigt wurde.Ging auch seit Sonntag nicht mehr, nur gestern konnte ich wieder normal telefonieren!!!! wie kann das sein??!!!!



War da nicht mal so eine Bestimmung (im TKG?) dass in solchen Fällen (Rechnungsbeträge stittig...) der Anschluss nicht einfach abgeklemmt werden darf? Und wenn:  Gab's dazu auch Sanktionen (Schadenersatz?) ??
Vielleicht haben die die entsprechende Stelle auch gefunden ...

marus


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2007)

*AW: 01379444*** kosten 396€*



kugelblitz8485 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe genau das gleiche probelm .meine tel rechnung beträgt 290 euro. es ist die gleiche nummer und ebenfalls mobilcom. ich habe auch einen anwalt eingeschaltet, der allerdings sagt, nicht ich muss klagen, sondern der anbieter dem diese nummer muss klagen, da ich mich weigere zu zahlemn
> 
> ...


Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei mögliche Szenarien:
1. Du wartest auf die Klage eines Forderers
2. Du erhebst negative Feststellungsklage gegen den Forderer

Was davon in einem speziellen Fall schlauer ist sagt Dir der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens.


----------

